# Аккордеон HORCH



## anton99999 (5 Ноя 2014)

Имеется аккордеон HORCH. Фото по ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f238ef93f6c7/Horch
Подскажите, возможно ли его продать и за сколько? И вообще, представляет ли данная модель хоть какую-либо ценность, возможно коллекционную?


----------



## gte_33 (5 Ноя 2014)

anton99999 (05.11.2014, 20:11) писал:Если кому интересно - есть видеобзор у Владимира здесь


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2014)

anton99999 (05.11.2014, 20:11) писал:


> Имеется аккордеон HORCH. Фото по ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f238ef93f6c7/Horch
> Подскажите, возможно ли его продать и за сколько? И вообще, представляет ли данная модель хоть какую-либо ценность, возможно коллекционную?


Продать можно все вот только за сколько... Интернет завален предложениями подержаных немцев примерно того-же 40-летнего возраста. Думаю, что 10-15 тр это тот ценовой диапазон, в котором он имеет хоть какие-то шансы поменять владельца в Москве. Про другие регионы не скажу - предложений там сильно меньше и цены могут быть несколько выше.
При этом инструмент должен быть в разумном состоянии. Если в него сразу нужно вложиться из-за каких-то существенных косяков, шансы на продажу значительно падают. В любом случае для оценки не навскидку инструмент нужно смотреть, держать в руках, слушать, играть. 

Никакой коллекционной ценности у него нет и в помине. Это обычный ширпотреб

Удачных торгов


----------



## anton99999 (7 Ноя 2014)

*vev*
Спасибо за развернутый ответ. За такую цену, конечно, не вижу смысла продавать. Он мне дороже, как память. Пусть дальше лежит на шкафу


----------



## vev (7 Ноя 2014)

anton99999 (07.11.2014, 22:33) писал:


> *vev*
> Спасибо за развернутый ответ. За такую цену, конечно, не вижу смысла продавать. Он мне дороже, как память. Пусть дальше лежит на шкафу


А вынуть из шкафа и играть? Хороший повод научиться


----------

